# Gran Habano Connecticut Rothschild No. 1 Cigar Review - Sweet and Mild



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This short Robusto is a very good cigar, heavy in the hand and booms out huge clouds of smoke on every puff. A smooth wrapper with exl. const., it ...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Connecticut Rothschild No. 1 Cigar Review - Sweet and Mild


----------

